# Ways to improve dust collection on a saw with zero dust collection



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a Hitachi table saw (model C10FR) and it is equipped with the ever so efficient bag that hangs under the blade and catches only the heaviest dust. I have added a hook up for a shop vac in the back and use sleds or ZCI's whenever possible. There is still a lot of dust to deal with. Feasibly, is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

hedorah99 said:


> I have a Hitachi table saw (model C10FR) and it is equipped with the ever so efficient bag that hangs under the blade and catches only the heaviest dust. I have added a hook up for a shop vac in the back and use sleds or ZCI's whenever possible. There is still a lot of dust to deal with. Feasibly, is there anything else I can do?


It is possible the ZCI is not allowing sufficient air flow or it could be the back of the blade is catching on the wood and throwing up some dust.

If this is a home made ZCI which you are willing to drill holes in, you could try drilling extra holes to see if this helps.

It is possible your problem may need an overhead dust hood in addition to the one under the blade.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Truthfully, most of the dust seems to be coming of the slot where the wheel to raise/lower and tilt the blade is located. I barely ever have to tilt the blade so I am getting ready to just duct tape it closed.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

hedorah99 said:


> Truthfully, most of the dust seems to be coming of the slot where the wheel to raise/lower and tilt the blade is located. I barely ever have to tilt the blade so I am getting ready to just duct tape it closed.


Another suggestion. I had a similar issue. Instead of duct tape, I found some magnetic A/C outlet covers. Thin stuff, flexible.

I cut out pieces of this stuff and covered the slot.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=magnetic+vent+cover

My cabinet and table top were not sealed. This is common. I used rope foam insulation from a big box store to push into the space.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*replace the bag*



hedorah99 said:


> I have a Hitachi table saw (model C10FR) and it is equipped with the ever so efficient bag that hangs under the blade and catches only the heaviest dust. I have added a hook up for a shop vac in the back and use sleds or ZCI's whenever possible. There is still a lot of dust to deal with. Feasibly, is there anything else I can do?


I had the same issue and used a sheet metal panel bottom panel with a 4" hole for the DC hose. I also got some magnetic sign material to cover over the holes for the tilt controls and the motor opening.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

when i made a sled for my table saw, it was very similar to installing a ZC insert. all of a sudden, alot of the dust that used to go into the bag below no longer went in; it went into the air, right near my face.

so i am confident that the main factor is the zero clearance part, not air flow into the bag.

this was actually one of the last straws in my decision to go to mostly hand tools.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I was just as frustrated with you about all the saw my Contractor saw would kick up, even with a DC port on the blade. I decided to do something about it by doing this. It was alot of work, but well worth it. It definitely contained all the dust from under the saw... Now I have to try to work on trying to get the dust that spits back at me from the top, but that is minimal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

take the legs off your saw and trace around the bottom of the saw on a sheet of plywood. Use that as the basis for building the box similar to what Fabian did with his saw. Although, if a shopvac is all you have for DC, it may be a stretch to get all the dust. Especially fine dust, it's really the dust you can't see that is the most harmful. A good amount of dust shoots up and out of the slot where the blade resides as well. Overhead or splitter-based dust collection is needed for that, if you are trying to capture the most you can.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Excellent stuff guys! Thank you!


----------

